# Favourite Power Ranger?????



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Important question requires in depth answers, no one word answers OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I pick Blue Ranger, the nerdy one!

Edit: Second Blue option is meant to be Red (If you chose Red Ranger you smell)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I choose the White Ranger:b









I picked Green Ranger in the poll though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't know. I wasn't allowed to watch that show. :cry

The one with the shoulder pads looks pretty cool to me.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Tommy, the green one, he was awesome with his fighting and dragonzord, think he's an MMA fighter currently.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You forgot Jason Power Ranger (red). I'm too old for Power Rangers, but my nephew was a big fan of Jason Power Ranger and Tommy Power Ranger (the green one with the pony tail) when he was little. He always had Power Ranger moves too. Legs apart and a lot of hand movements. He's 18 now. Ahhh nostalgia.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

None of them look familiar. I used to like the yellow ranger. It was funny to watch the show and see him change sex. The scenes that were taped in Japan used a rather flat-chested girl while the american portions he was definitely male. (yellow spandex leaves little to the imagination)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn it I put Blue twice, sorry for the fail people who care about Power Rangers, the second blue was meant to be red


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Damn it I put Blue twice, sorry for the fail people who care about Power Rangers, the second blue was meant to be red


fixed it


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

The Green Ranger, cos I have a ponytail too! :b God, I remember watching the first episodes with him in, where he was evil and controlled by Rita Repulsa. Anyone else from the UK remember sitting through Mr Motivator on GMTV, waiting for Power Rangers to come on?

Hmm, a better question might be did anyone join in with the exercises?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Never seen it other then commercials of them doing their fist pump thing, but the pink one is pretty.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I don't remember much of Power Rangers-- since they were taken off the air after the first season back home for being "too violent" lol
I do remember that Yellow Ranger was my fave~ Don't remember why... she just was. XD


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I choose the White Ranger:b


It's all about the White Ranger.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

^ my brother had a white tiger dagger. and even the gloves that made sound effects.


I wanted to be the pink ranger.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

My favorite was Tommy, the Green (and White) Ranger. I even named my dog after him!


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Jason the red ranger cause he looks cool and has a cool name.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The pink ranger.... I don't -really- need to give an in depth answer, do I??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Important question requires in depth answers, no one word answers OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I pick Blue Ranger, the nerdy one!
> 
> Edit: Second Blue option is meant to be Red (If you chose Red Ranger you smell)


Same here. The nerdy one :lol.

I could not stand that show - all that dancing and dubbing.....and that witch who wouldn't shut the heck up! GOSH! I'd put a muzzle on her and call it a show. What supposedly happened to the Green one anyway? Amnesia? Desire to leave the show?

CMed - I think there would be a few girls here who'd like to see you in that pink number! :lol


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Power Rangers was in its hey day when I was in primary school, and I wouldn't have been caught dead watching it. Spell Binders was much better.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The movie was great. I wonder if the tape is still around in my house.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

I was a fan of Rocky more (second Red Ranger) but if i have to pick based on the picture then i'll pick Green Ranger obviously.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

white ranger wins


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I loved this show growing up - I always went yellow


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Pink. Kimberly. No question. 

I mean, I didn't watch this show.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Pink Ranger. Plus I have the same birthday as the chick who plays her. :3


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

green ranger. He was always the "l33t" one out of them all.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

BE JEALOUS


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Did you know that the original yellow ranger died in a car accident almost 10 years ago? I remember reading that a while ago.

Anyway... I may or may not have had action figures of the red and green rangers.

:hide


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have no memory of watching this show, but I had (and probably still have) a Barbie of the pink one... or maybe it was the yellow one... not sure


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I always thought it was hilarious how the Red Ranger started out as the de facto leader but got unceremoniously replaced by the green/white ranger.


----------

